# Moral support?



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi!
Just had a friend in vet school tell me that she has never seen a dog choke on kibble but has seen plenty of dogs die from bones. Also, nicely told me off for not cutting the nail part of the duck foot off since it can puncture the esophagus... That's not going to happen, right?

It's funny it's been more than a year and I still get nervous when someone tells me I'm killing my dog...

Thank you..


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Never seen a dog choke on a bone but I've seen many choke on boneless meat. I am willing to bet her statistics are mostly beef femurs/knuckles or cooked bones. 


Take pity on your friend for being so brain washed


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

You gotta wonder if they really believe that? I mean, I've yet to chop the nails off any prey animal I give to my snake, my ferrets usually eat feet first on birds and my dogs have eaten feet a ton, they love them! Gave them some fresh grouse feet tonight actually and didn't clip their nails either.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

My brother has 2 dogs that on separate occasions choked on kibble. His rotti fell to the ground and had he not checked on her outside she would have died. My older dog eats chicken feet and has never had an issue. I think you should stick with what your own gut is telling you about feeding raw. Once you feel secure about that no opinion will make you waver.... In fact you will sit back watch your dog flourish and wonder why all others won't feed raw too.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd ask the vet what kind of bone, was it cooked, how big it was, if it was whole or not, cut, smashed, etc. To say that dogs have died because of bones is vague....beyond vague.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I feed my dog full chicken feet with nails all the time, no issues!!


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

Another one who has had a dog choke on kibble. On the first day we had her daisy choked on kibble. She was on raw 2 days later.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

My boxers, As well as most every boxer I know choaks on kibble. Many times I've had to shove my hand down their throat and dig out the kibble. Never have they choked on a bone. Now time to time Tucker gets too excited to eat or lazy and trys to swallow a chicken quarter whole. But he never chokes. He throws it up and then decides to chew it first.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I was with my friend who is a vet and one of her pups was eating kibble and chocked I did the Heimlich on her a couple of time to get it out of her airway. She had stepped away for a minute and I was still there with her pup, she was happy I was there and said that happens sometimes gobbler.

I think I asked the same question when I started feeding chicken feet lol, my dogs had no problem it was just me


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Do they think someone clips chicken/duck nails for wild dogs or wolves? Seriously?

No problems here, and they get chicken feet a few times a week.


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

What I will ask is how many raw feeders come to forums? How many of these people have you heard where their dogs have had problems "die from bones". If you were a raw feeder whose dog did suffer because of the feeding method wouldn't you make sure others realized the risks? Are people different from you and if not (assuming you would inform) where are these risk posts?


----------



## Coffee (Sep 3, 2012)

Those of you that feed feet (lol), do your dogs digest the claws? I've noticed that when Alfie has a pigs trotter the claws come out the other end looking exactly the same as when they went in!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Coffee said:


> Those of you that feed feet (lol), do your dogs digest the claws? I've noticed that when Alfie has a pigs trotter the claws come out the other end looking exactly the same as when they went in!


Haven't noticed any claws in their poop but Gunner will throw up pig nails in the days after eating a pig leg. I gave him a pig leg on Monday. He threw up a nail on Wednesday. Never showed any signs of discomfort and ate his meals every day.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> I feed my dog full chicken feet with nails all the time, no issues!!


I've even fed turkey feet. Chomped up, no problems either.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

I've not tried any kind of feet yet Still getting used to the necks.:heh:
I will when I'm brave enough. Not that I'm concerned about the dogs at all. It's me that's the problem.


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

What nice replies, thank you! I have fed the chicken/ duck nails for a little less than a year with no problems and of course will continue to do so. It just gets draining to hear of all the "risks" all the time. However, I know I'm lucky because I have 6 friends feeding raw, but we also have a vet school here and I'm friends with a lot of vet students.

Thank you again!


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

I no of 2 separate dogs that have choked and died on kibble, so yes it does happen.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Beyond the choking, what about the countless dogs and cats that have died because of contaminated kibble? I know it's not part of what you are talking about at the moment, but it is a very sore point with me.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

My little TFT had an issue with the nails. He was eating a chicken foot and started screaming in pain. After a long few seconds he was ok. I haven't given him one since but I will cut the nails off next time.


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

4 dogs, 11 years, and over 10,000 pounds of chicken,,,,not one choking incident ,,,never !!!


----------

